# FiiO E10K DAC - Windows 10 Problem [gelöst]



## Beefx (10. November 2016)

*FiiO E10K DAC - Windows 10 Problem [gelöst]*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir vor einer Woche den FiiO E10K Olympus 2 zugelegt, funktioniert auch bisher soweit ganz gut! 
Jedoch habe ich ein Problem, was mir ziemlich auf die Nerven geht. Konnte bisher auch niemanden im Web finden, der das selbe Problem wie ich hat?

Und zwar, streikt mein FiiO einfach komplett wenn ich den Computer hochfahre, der FiiO aber bereits angesteckt ist.
Er bekommt Strom, wird erkannt und laut Sound Manager ist dort auch Soundausgabe. Deaktivieren / Aktivieren hilft auch nicht, ebenso wie abstöpseln und wieder anstecken.

Bereits versucht:
- Treiber neuinstallieren
- Statt den von Windows bereitgestellten Treiber, den FiiO-E10K/E10 ASIO Driver von Fiio-Born for Music and Happy getestet
- verschiedene USB Ports getestet (hinten / usb 2.0)

Einzigster (für mich) funktionierender Workaround bisher, den FiiO erst NACH dem booten anzuschließen.  An sich jetzt auch nicht das größte Problem, jedoch vergisst man das gerne mal, hat dann schon sämtliche Anwendungen geöffnet, und dann wird man doch gezwungen neuzustarten damit man Sound hat.. 

Wäre super wenn vielleicht jemand Tipps oder Lösungsvorschläge hätte!
Falls noch relevant ist, was damit befeuert wird - ein Beyerdynamics 770 Pro 250 Ω.

PC:
Windows 10 Pro 64-Bit
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
AMD FX 6300 @4GHz
Gigabyte 970A-DS3P
AMD R9 380 4 GB

Wenn euch noch Infos fehlen, bitte melden!

Grüße
Beefx


----------



## -Xe0n- (10. November 2016)

*AW: FiiO E10K DAC - Windows 10 Problem*

Wo haste angeschlossen? Mal anderen USB Port probiert ( also USB2.0 bzw 3.0)?


----------



## Rat Six (11. November 2016)

*AW: FiiO E10K DAC - Windows 10 Problem*

Die einfachste Lösung wäre den Fiio auszutauschen. Bei mir funzt der Fiio problemlos auch beim booten.


----------



## Beefx (11. November 2016)

*AW: FiiO E10K DAC - Windows 10 Problem*

@-Xe0n-
Ja andere USB Ports, habe ich getestet! Selbes Problem, jedes mal. USB3.0 werde ich gleich noch testen. Waren bisher alles 2.0 und direkt hinten am MoBo.

@Rat Six
Hmm.. ja das wäre dann die "Notlösung" wenn nichts mehr hilft. Ich vermute irgendwie, dass er den Treiber irgendwie falsch lädt/initialisiert, während des bootens. Wüsste zumindest nicht, was es für eine andere Fehlerquelle gibt ? Lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber anders kann ich es mir nicht zusammen reimen.  

Werde den FiiO vielleicht gleich noch an anderen Systemen testen, ob ich da das selbe Problem hab.

Aber danke bisher.

[highlight]EDIT:[/highlight]
Ehm.. okay. Fehler ist irgendwie nicht reproduzierbar. Funktioniert einwandfrei an meinen USB3.0 Ports, vorne am Tower. An den USB3.0 Ports hinten am MoBo und an den USB2.0 Ports vorne, jedoch nicht hinten an den USB2.0 Ports.
Versteh ich nicht, muss ich aber auch nicht, Problem gelöst..  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------

